# My small ho layout



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I started this about 2 years ago. Tore down the first layout this past year and started over . Here are some pics


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As the words to that old song went...This could be the start of
something BIG. 

It sure ain't gonna fit on a cocktail table.

It's nice to have the room to create the layout that you
want and you are making good headway on that.

Keep the pics coming as you progress.

Don


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Very jealous of the room, looks like a great start. I have that same plow in the third pic down, in a GN paint scheme.


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. The total layout is 12'x8' with the yard extension of 2'x5'. I always am trying to figure out how to get more room for the layout, but for now I'm gonna concentrate on scenery on what I have now. 

I have 1 inch think foam and I have never done scenery before. I'll start one side at a time and see how it goes.


----------



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good to me. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice setup, looks like it's got decent access too:thumbsup: always important I hate how hard it is to get around my tiny shelf layout:laugh:
If you are thinking of a future extension, sometimes it's good to put a point in so you can expand it out more easily if you decide to later on
Nice work though


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Really looks great so far. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great start. Using the foam on top of plywood seems to be the best way to go. The foam is not as susceptible to temperature and humidity changes as homasote. That is the base material at our club and it causes so many problems with expansion and contraction.


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the foam top too, I can shape the roadbed and it is very quite as well. 

I have some peco curved switches on their way so once those are in, I can start some scenery. Very excited. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good, a 12'x8' with the yard extension of 2'x5 is not that small?
It looks like you could have added on another foot around the inside and still be able to reach the outside?

You going to add a bridge to the river crossing?
One big double span, or two single lane ones?


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

One reason I feel it's small is because I'm only allowed to use about 1/3rd of my basement for my layout. Wife still wanted room for ping pong table and such. 

River crossing will have two single lane bridges. I like the look of them plus it give me a reason to have the tracks as far apart as they are. 

I also started adding some rough ideas of some hills where I want them. I can post pics later. 

The one thing I'm not thrilled about is the way to the soon to be hidden staging. Seems like I have to either drive straight in and have a switcher let out locomotives, or back in a long train. I'm still working on this one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wjacob said:


> One reason I feel it's small is because I'm only allowed to use about 1/3rd of my basement for my layout. Wife still wanted room for ping pong table and such.




You guys and your wives!:smokin:
Put the ping pong table in the living room. 

I am KING of our basement! ( And the garage. )
The old (young) lady is lucky I let her have the nice sized laundry room! :smokin:

Keep the ping pong table and build over it, they make for a nice base.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

90% of the ping pong tables in America are nothing more than a parking spot for "stuff".


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Treadmills become clothes racks.

Anyone got Big Eds email address? I'd like to send his comments to his wife!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If we don't hear from Big Ed for some time, he will have either electrocuted himself or wifie will have seen his post. Ah! Living on the edge. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Magic


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

When we had a ping pong table it was outside, good fun actually
And yeah hope Big ed doesn't electrocute himself with that custom wiring:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

JackC said:


> Treadmills become clothes racks.
> 
> Anyone got Big Eds email address? I'd like to send his comments to his wife!


Almost hit my head on the way to the floor because I was laughing so hard I fell out of the chair! 
The treadmill in our bedroom has four hangers on the handlebars and three clothes baskets sitting on the tread right now. Not to mention the TV remote in cup holder on the handle bars. :eyes: hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*Trainmen unite!*

I am the KING of MY basement.
I am the KING of MY garage.
I am the KING of MY den.
She is the Queen of the whole rest of the house. :smokin:

Trainmen Unite, stand your ground, you need more room take it! 
Ping pong table, spit spit, you don't need a stinking ping pong table, you need room for the RR!

What you do is walk around measuring the ceiling...when she asks what you're doing, say since I don't have anymore room in the basement I think I will put the trains up around all the rooms ceilings, complete with holes in the walls to get to all the rooms.

See how fast she will tell you too take the ping pong table out of the basement.

Worried about sleeping?
I got a big leather couch in the den, and the door has a lock.
I got used to sleeping with one eye open a long time ago anyway.:smokin:


----------

